# new question 2555



## berniej (Mar 5, 2012)

on line 15a about contractual nothing to put in ?
15b the visa ,they came in with their Dutch mother never had a visa. They have dutch passports.Should I put that there.

I think I have it okay now.
Thanks 

Bernie McKenna


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

All the questions in part II Q15 are about points that would validate (or invalidate) a claim that one was a bona fide resident.


While it has been quite a number of years since I used Form 2555 if they have Dutch passports, I would simply answer..

15a. NO
15b. None -Dutch National


----------

